# Safari - actualisation automatique



## pioupiou71240 (23 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si il était possible de réactualiser safari sur une page ouverte (ex: ebay sur une enchère) automatiquement a rythme régulier (5 - 10 - 15 min...) 

je vous remercie.


----------



## Much-Much (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Etant un habitué d'un forum sur internet, depuis de nombreuses semaines l'actualisation automatique ne se fait plus sur Safari. Ce problème est uniquement relatif au forum que je mentionne. Par contre l'actualisation automatique se fait normalement avec Firefox. Il me serait agréable de pouvoir me passer continuellement du raccourci manuel usuel. Voilà, en espérant pouvoir trouver en ces lieux une solution à mon problème. Merci d'avance.

Ben on va profiter de la remontée pour déménager dans le forum où ce topic aurait du être ouvert !


----------



## jethro2009 (25 Août 2010)

- créer une page html avec une iframe qui pointe vers le site en question
- introduire un refresh en début de page, paramétrer sur le temps souhaité
- ouvrir cette page avec safari.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Août 2010)

Sinon, la Galerie d'extensions Safari (accessible par le menu Safari) propose l'extension "Auto Refresh".


----------



## jethro2009 (27 Août 2010)

Génial !


----------

